# tile setting



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Need someone to lay tile over a good slab, about 2,00sf. Large tiles. Let me know how much per sf you charge, and jobs you have done.
Bill


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Watching for responses on this one..


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I would like to come look at it and give you an estimate.
Call me sometime.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Going rate is about 2.25 for 18x18 and 3.00 for 24×24


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you get the tile layed yet


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

dustyflair did a great job for me recently... about 1800 sq ft


----------

